# Satori, Buckeye Purple - 5 weeks



## robertr (Jun 21, 2017)

Some pics of my Satori and Buckeye Purple at 5 weeks about.
Crossed them both with C99, see what happens.
Should be able to tell which is which. 

View attachment IMG_2437 (940x1024).jpg


View attachment IMG_2434 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_2434 (2) (1024x746).jpg


View attachment IMG_2438 (1024x902).jpg


View attachment IMG_2431 (1024x683).jpg


View attachment IMG_2432 (1024x774).jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2017)

I love how purple the Buck-eye Purple bud gets.  Just beautiful.  The Satori Cindy cross should give you a great uppity sativa strain.  I only started growing Satori after I couldn't get Joey Weed C99 seeds anymore.  They are my 2 favorite sativa strains.  Great job!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow Robertr, nice cross, two of my favorites.. Looking great, enjoy!


----------



## robertr (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks THG, Rosebud. 
 Did you know that Brother's Grimm has C99 seeds availiable, I saw them at Hemp Depot.


----------

